# Pond Gills w/ Pics



## Rod Hawg

Headed out today right after school for some Bluegills with the Fly Rod. Went to my favorite winter spot and just slaughtered them. Ended up with 20 in one hour. All came on Copper Bead Head Wooly Buggers. Usually they were pounding it on the bottom. Didn't move spots at all. They were everywhere. No monsters but I got a decent stringer. 


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/Deep_Freeze_005.jpg


----------



## crappiewacka

Beautiful!


----------



## floater99

I smell fish fry,nice stringer.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I do too. That night we were actually frying up some Perch from Erie. These guys are currently in the deep freeze ready for our next fish fry


----------



## Rod Hawg

Got some more today. Hare's ear nymph. Just throw it out. Let it sink and they'd usually hit on the fall or pull. Got a photo and then put them all back. Didn't have time to clean 30 Gills tonight.


----------



## fritobandav

good stringer of eatin fish


----------



## Rod Hawg

Thanks. Gonna take a bunch
Of buds out. Hopefully we'll get some good eaters
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Steelhead Fever

I wish I can come ice fish out there, lol


----------



## Rod Hawg

Its funny you say that. That pond never freezes over completely. That bay is always open in the winter. It'll be February and you'll pull 50 of them out of there with the Fly Rod.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Nice catch. Gills were the reason I bought my first fly rod. Caught a lot of bass while using small poppers for gills.

Try this simple recipe.

Fillet them and the chill them in the fridge for about an hour.

Boil some water with a few shakes of Old Bay seasoning.

When the water is a good roiling boil, drop in some fillets. This will stop the boil. About 1 minute after the boil starts again, take out the fillets. They should be firm and curled a bit. Dip them in melted butter like you would for shrimp. If you like it, add a little garlic powder to the melted butter.

Now I am going to tie up some Hare's ear nymphs and Copper Bead Head Wooly Buggers then head out to the local ponds this morning.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Haha. Alright man!!! Sounds good Good luck fishing. I won't be out till next week. Leaving to fish Wisconsin Wedensday afternoon and won't be back till Saturday. BTW-Target that 3-5ft of water range. Thats were I've been picking them up at. I wouldn't recommend deeper water unless you were jigging with crawlers on spinning gear. Anyway. Good luck!!!


----------



## Duncan Bay

FISNFOOL said:


> Try this simple recipe.
> 
> Fillet them and the chill them in the fridge for about an hour.
> 
> Boil some water with a few shakes of Old Bay seasoning.
> 
> When the water is a good roiling boil, drop in some fillets. This will stop the boil. About 1 minute after the boil starts again, take out the fillets. They should be firm and curled a bit. Dip them in melted butter like you would for shrimp. If you like it, add a little garlic powder to the melted butter.


Bluegill Scampi, don't forget the parsley and the cheddar bay biscuit.


----------

